# Just a heads up



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2014)

There are some new federal regulations in the works, if passed will make it extreme hard sell ivory and almost worthless if you own some. It could require DNA proof that it is mammoth ivory and in the case of the prebaned elephant ivory all but impossible to prove it is indeed legal ivory. I don't know the detail, only there is something in the works.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Here a link.....

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/2...ry-sales-set-off-wide-concerns.html?referrer=

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CC0QFjAC&url=http://www.fws.gov/international/pdf/factsheet-us-efforts-to-control-illegal-elephant-ivory-trade.pdf&rct=j&q=federal law banning ivory&ei=dxlTU_7UFa62sAT5i4DABg&usg=AFQjCNHhsva3oGhbIGOwdqsdqhtdWWQNNQ&sig2=2V4lXNlmO62pLe1dajQ7sQ&bvm=bv.65058239,d.cWc
^^^^pdf file....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

It does not ban ownership- it bans international ans cross state border sales.Killing 18th century snuff bottle sales in this country will stop the rest of the world from buying new elephant tusks. Only need one word to describe this. STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

